# Living on a boat.....



## wassupkris

Hey out there. My husband and I are considering moving onto our boat and exploring the caribbean for a few years. We have a 5 yr old and 3 yr old. Jut wondering if any one out there is doing the same or has tips. thanks


----------



## Mimi

wow, i have nothing to say, but that is such a brave move! I am not sure i would do it with a 3 yo , though, mine very much needs her home, her friends she sees a lot, but, i hope you find happiness, please do let me know if you decide to do it, i would LOVE to hear more!!
<3
Miri


----------



## konamama

that is my dh's dream, not so much for me or dd, who is 5 (almost 6) but who knows where life will lead us...


----------



## KavaKaya

Dh lived on a 25' sailboat w/ his XW & their DS when DS was 1-3 yrs old. They loved it. They stayed in the Puget Sound in Wa, but explored all the islands & sailed back and forth from Seattle all the time. He said they even sailed with the Orcas when they were breeching rather (too) close to the little boat.
DH is doing worktrade for a little sailboat at the moment for us to take out and teach our kids (8,7,&3) about sailing.
I think it's a great idea.








Heres a wonderful blog that's very inspiring.
GL.


----------



## Kelly71

That blogger is an MDC mama.


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly71* 
That blogger is an MDC mama.









Hey that's me







:

To Wassupkris (or anyone else who is interested in the boat life) feel free to PM me of you want or just ask specific questions here to get a dialog going (though I suspect from past attempts on MDC, this is a pretty small tribe.)

There is a Sailing Kids Yahoo Group that many of us boat mamas (and papas) hang on.

And for general cruising info from those in the know check out the Cruisers Forum.

You can do this with any age kid, rest assured. The only thing a kid needs are attentive loving parents and the chance to explore the world. Nobody "needs" a house. And your boat is your home once you plunge into this lifestyle. And believe me, there are A LOT of kids out there aboard... A LOT!!

The main thing is to make sure it is something you AND your partner want to do (nobody is getting dragged in to it for the other one's happiness) and that you take the time to live on your boat for some time period before you cast off. It's such a big adjustment, baby steps are important for mental and emotional success.

Well, if this tribe grows then yippeee! But I think ceilydhmama and are are the only ones around here... I think...?


----------



## SandyBeachBums

We met a family last year through a homeschool program. They sold their business, bought a cat, and are now in Mexico. You can find them by searching for Toast Floats.

They made a huge change in lifestyle to take it on. They lived on their bought for awhile before leaving to adjust a little. It's been fun to see their journey.

My husband and I have considered it, but I'm pregnant with our fourth right now and we have an idea living situation with my parents. They own a duplex and we live in one half of it.


----------



## boatbaby

Toast cracks me up, her blog is a great read!


----------



## marimara

Well I'm subbing, we have had long term plans for doing this for many years. Currently, plan is at 3-4 years before we liveaboard for a couple, then cruising. Right now just trying not to accumulate a lot of stuff that I'll have to get rid of.


----------



## larels

Figure I'll share my experiences with boat life!

My dad started sailing and bought an Ericson 38 when I was 7. When I was 8, I started sailing with him and when I was 10 we started living on the boat full time (just the 2 of us). That summer we went on a month long trip from San Francisco to San Diego and back. I really took the boat naturally and loved the adventure!

Over the next few years we would go out sailing doublehanded pretty frequently...I didn't quite realize that my dad was grooming me to go cruising! When I was 14 my dad and I left for three years of cruising down the coast, through the Panama Canal, around the western Caribbean and back. Despite my being a teenager, we had an amazing time and I wouldn't trade that experience with my dad for anything. I ended up living aboard until I left for college at 19.

Now I am 27 and my husband and I have been living aboard our Shannon 28 for 4 years. It is small, but very cozy. We will likely have our baby on the boat (I mean...raise, not birth...still wondering about that one!), even though a lot of people seem to think we're crazy!

I think that boat life is great for kids, especially while cruising. The kids we met cruising were all great, but those who had been living aboard and cruising since they were really little were amazing! They were adventurous, smart, had amazing communication skills with adults and looked so healthy and happy!

I could go on and on about cruising and living aboard...but I will jump off my soapbox for now!

Also, you may find Dave and Jaja Martin very inspiring. Some of there writing is available here: http://www.setsail.com/s_logs/martin/martin.html
Their book (which is fabulous) is "Into the Light" and they have a movie called "Ice Blink". Check 'em out!


----------



## Sonnenwende

How do you make money doing this? I think I have it with an RV lifestyle, but how do you do it with a boating one?


----------



## onandon

I'm a future boat mama. We're planning on buying our boat and moving aboard anytime between now and October 2012 when we plan to set sail for at least a couple years. The trick here is to find legal liveaboard status because I can't see sneaking aboard with kids. My kids do not make themselves invisible or quiet very easily! Hopefully we'll meet some of you out there in the world.

We had dinner with the Martins last summer in Maine. They settled in the town that my dh's family has lived (mostly in the summer) for many generations! It was amazing to hear their stories and meet their kids. So inspiring. Although I've got to admit seeing their handbuilt, off grid house made me want a house too.


----------



## boatbaby

Holy cow -- the tribe is growing!







:

As for making a living --- there are so many different ways to go about it as with any traveling lifestyle. Some folks save up and save up and then quit work altogether while they are away (leaving for a set time like 2 years or whatever so they budget their savings) Then they come back when they are finished and broke and look for work again. This is how DH and I did it the first time we were out cruising before DS was around.

Some folks have businesses they can run while on the go. Some folks can work while traveling (like mechanics or writers). And some folks stop and work along the way in different countries or ports in the USA.

So glad to see a few other boat mamas here. Thanks for sharing your stories!


----------



## ceilydhmama

Raising my hand. We lived aboard our 28' boat for 8 years and moved off to return to Canada when dd was 14 mos. Since then we've been rebuilding a 40' Catamaran and will move back aboard over the next two months then set sail for the South Pacific come July. DD is 7 now.


----------



## NeivaKai

Amazing that there are other mamas on here following or wishing to follow the same path...

My ex and I lived aboard a 30' for years, crusing the pacific and after we broke up (I took the kid, he took the boat







) I have been looking to buy another one. I am now engaged to a wonderful sailor and we are buying a trimaran this week! We are very excited and since I am pregnant, looking very much forward to having a newborn on board. I have found that kids are good on boats at any age.

As for making money, I am a doula and help women where ever I am. My partner has an electric sailboat motor business www.solidnav.com and he is working it so he doesn't have to be around 24/7. I also find that living on a boat is much much cheaper than living on land, especially if you are actively cruising and anchoring a lot. It truly is off the grid living at it's finest. And I suggest that all you who are interested in doing it, don't wait. Now IS the time, boats are incredibly inexpensive right now and if you have a boat, you have a greater incentive to make the transition.

I am thinking I may give birth on board, but am not sure at this point, I have to see how it goes. My partner is all for it, but unless we are in a warm place (we are anticipating being in the Bay Area) I can't imagine not having warm water. He says he will build me a bathtub







: but it just doesn't seem realistic to me...all is an adventure!


----------



## unlegal

I haven't ever really considered this, but man, does this sound so lovely. I want to travel desperately, and totally want to get rid of all my things, all this stuff that feels like it is always dragging me down. I know nothing about boats - only been on a few in my life, and they were small. I think I would get sea sick, but ahhh. It sounds very romantic. I definitely want to learn more.


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NeivaKai* 

I am thinking I may give birth on board, but am not sure at this point, I have to see how it goes.

Here is a fabulous, inspiring boat birth story for ya!

And for a good laugh, go to this BLOG (which is fabulous overall) and click on TALL TALES and then on T.P.B.P. (it won't let me link directly) for a very well written and absurdly funny pregnancy on an ocean passage story.


----------



## ceilydhmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unlegal* 
I haven't ever really considered this, but man, does this sound so lovely. I want to travel desperately, and totally want to get rid of all my things, all this stuff that feels like it is always dragging me down. I know nothing about boats - only been on a few in my life, and they were small. I think I would get sea sick, but ahhh. It sounds very romantic. I definitely want to learn more.

I get sea sick really easily - but it's a trade off. I love the lifestyle. Our catamaran does have a different motion than our little monohull did - which makes a difference. I also really enjoy the cruising community - many of our closest friends come from the years we spent sailing in Mexico and beyond. You become friends will people for completely different reasons when you sail than when you meet them on land...


----------



## onandon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sonnenwende* 
How do you make money doing this? I think I have it with an RV lifestyle, but how do you do it with a boating one?

We went to the Strictly Sailboat show in Oakland yesterday and someone asked Fatty Goodlander this same question. He's a writer (with a website and stories worth checking out) but he suggested writing, boat repair, sewing, basic computer fixing, and balloon tying. He really did say balloon tying, but it's a bit hard with him to figure out which parts of his stories are for real.


----------



## unlegal

Balloon tying, like balloon animals? I have heard people make good money doing that.


----------



## ceilydhmama

$$
For us - the first time we were out (3.5 years) we lived off of our savings. We worked from the time we graduated until we left 7 years later and saved all of my income and lived on dh's. We also did one stint of work where we flew home to our old jobs and worked like crazy for 3 months. Our expenses came to about $500 a month and that first boat was a basic little monohull which we picked up and outfitted for about 40k. After our travels we kept living aboard in MD for 4 years before selling that boat and returning home.

This time it's similar - except we're on a more expensive boat. Once we sell our condo the boat will be paid off and we'll have about a 3-year cushion in savings. But we both have also cultivated careers we can maintain while we travel - I'm a writer and Dh can work on contracts with his engineering firm. The economy has added a bit of a complication - but we know how to live really frugally when required.

And if that doesn't work dd juggles and rides a unicycle and dh makes good balloon animals - so I'll send them out busking


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unlegal* 
Balloon tying, like balloon animals? I have heard people make good money doing that.

Fatty is a total jokester







But balloons ARE easy enough to store on board just in case.


----------



## onandon

A couple weeks ago I replied to this thread saying that we'd buy a boat anytime between now and a couple years from now. I guess I was manifesting the NOW. This weekend we found a boat we adore, a beautiful restored Columbia 38, and we are trying to work out our offer for tomorrow.









So, would anyone talk me out of this? We've been planning/saving/dreaming/telling everyone this is our plan for years but now that it's around the corner it seems a little crazy!

We may have found a marina where we can live at least in a transient slip if not a real legal liveaboard. Bay Area boat mamas do you have any tips about getting liveaboard status with kids? DH works in Mountain View, so although the sailing isn't great we're hoping for a south bay slip, like maybe Redwood City. We are going to give ourselves 6 months to sell all of our house stuff, store what we need to, fix up a few things, finish potty training the little one, and move aboard.


----------



## boatbaby

yay Onandon!

congratulations to you and your soon to be floating family.

You may find more answers to you questions HERE at the Sailing Kids Yahoo Group.

(if that link isn't working let me know -- I am working on an old lap top that won't cut and paste. blah!)


----------



## onandon

Our offer is in and now we wait (a week at most, but likely we'll hear from the broker tomorrow). Boatbaby I got your PM, thanks! I'll be writing to you soon.


----------



## mizzshannon

Oh how I envy all of you floating families! I've only just come to know of the liveaboard life within the past year and was instantly drawn to it. Ironically for me, its DH that thinks I'm a whack-job. I would loove to raise a family on the sea.. off the grid. I think it would be a great way to raise my children too. ahhhhh... one day I'll win him over to the dark side.

But for now I'll just live vicariously through you all! Happy Sailing


----------



## zakoh02

I am so happy to find this group. My French-Canadian husband and I live aboard s/v Sea Conquest -- our 1977 41 ft. Morgan Out Island with our 3.5 month old son, Sacha. We are currently in Ventura, CA, but just gave notice on our slip and signed up for the Baja Ha Ha in the fall. We plan to cruise around So Cal for the summer before heading to Mexico in the fall. If all goes well, we plan to continue cruising for awhile. I am really excited to find other cruising mamas.


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zakoh02* 
I am so happy to find this group. My French-Canadian husband and I live aboard s/v Sea Conquest -- our 1977 41 ft. Morgan Out Island with our 3.5 month old son, Sacha. We are currently in Ventura, CA, but just gave notice on our slip and signed up for the Baja Ha Ha in the fall. We plan to cruise around So Cal for the summer before heading to Mexico in the fall. If all goes well, we plan to continue cruising for awhile. I am really excited to find other cruising mamas.

Welcome! As I am sure you know, outside of MDC there is a much bigger tribe of floating mamas! We've had our son aboard since birth as well.

Drop in on the sailing kids yahoo group for more connections including families who are also heading the same direction from the west coast.

p.s. I have a soft spot for Morgan O/I --such a lovely boat!


----------



## zakoh02

Thanks for the warm welcome. Things have been pretty easy with the baby thus far, but I expect the challenges will emerge once he becomes more mobile. I must say that I am nervous about life afloat with a baby who can move about.


----------



## unlegal

Hi again, guys!

I posted a little while ago about being excited about the idea of living aboard and cruising. I told my husband about it, and he got all excited, too! Right now we are getting ready to put our house up for sale and really do this. We can't wait







:

We are planning on living aboard for about a year in Portland, then cruising for awhile, probably just going south down to Mexico, as we ease our way into all of this. Both of us have not even been on a sailboat, so we have no idea what we're doing









Eventually, when we feel comfortable, we want to travel all over.

Right now, our kids are 5 and 2.

I think they will have a blast. Right now, my daughter (5) is having a really hard time parting with her stuff. I'm trying to get ready for a big garage sale, and she's right behind me, putting everything back.


----------



## onandon

Unlegal- Yah! Good luck with your house sale and boat search! Sadly, our offer didn't get accepted on the boat we love. We're still hoping it'll stay on the market and they'll call us and tell us they can sell it for less.







But, anyway, one thing we did was contract with Bob Perry to help review some of the boats we are interested in. Since he's been designing boats for longer than I've been alive he has great insight into sailing characteristics of boats that we just wouldn't know until we've been around another few decades. There is also a book we keep referring to called "Twenty Affordable Sailboats to Take you Anywhere" that has been a good source. If there are "beer can" races in your area you can usually volunteer to crew on boats and get to learn in the process.


----------



## cushsb

this sounds really neat...
how much money do you think someone looking to do the same would need to start off?

where do you learn to sail? and is it safe for kids to go along with you on the journey? sorry for the 20questions. it's always been a dream of mine to go sailing around the world


----------



## SamGroom

Glad to see so many of you on here. My dh is active duty Coast Guard and we have always planned on sailing away with the kids. We are saving away for when he is done. He gets 30 days + between transfers so we are hoping for a few practice runs soon.


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unlegal* 
Hi again, guys!

I posted a little while ago about being excited about the idea of living aboard and cruising. I told my husband about it, and he got all excited, too! Right now we are getting ready to put our house up for sale and really do this. We can't wait







:

We are planning on living aboard for about a year in Portland, then cruising for awhile, probably just going south down to Mexico, as we ease our way into all of this. Both of us have not even been on a sailboat, so we have no idea what we're doing









Eventually, when we feel comfortable, we want to travel all over.

Right now, our kids are 5 and 2.

I think they will have a blast. Right now, my daughter (5) is having a really hard time parting with her stuff. I'm trying to get ready for a big garage sale, and she's right behind me, putting everything back.

congrats on getting ready. boat shopping is tons of fun, DH and I joke that if we had lots of $$ we'd buy a new boat every few years just because we are boat nerds and love going through them all. Let me know if you have any questions that maybe I can help with.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onandon* 
Unlegal- Yah! Good luck with your house sale and boat search! Sadly, our offer didn't get accepted on the boat we love. We're still hoping it'll stay on the market and they'll call us and tell us they can sell it for less.







But, anyway, one thing we did was contract with Bob Perry to help review some of the boats we are interested in. Since he's been designing boats for longer than I've been alive he has great insight into sailing characteristics of boats that we just wouldn't know until we've been around another few decades. There is also a book we keep referring to called "Twenty Affordable Sailboats to Take you Anywhere" that has been a good source. If there are "beer can" races in your area you can usually volunteer to crew on boats and get to learn in the process.

So sorry your offer fell through. The right boat is waiting out there for you. crewing in races is a great way to get your feet wet in sailing. Aside from a little sailing as a kid, that's how I got started (and met my husband!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cushsb* 
this sounds really neat...
how much money do you think someone looking to do the same would need to start off?

where do you learn to sail? and is it safe for kids to go along with you on the journey? sorry for the 20questions. it's always been a dream of mine to go sailing around the world









You spend what you have. Just like a house. Learning to sail, you need to find people who have boats and bring them food and booze







And yes, bring the kids along! They will pick it all up faster than you do.


----------



## MomInFlux

I found my new tribe!







:

Hubby and I are on the hunt for the perfect sailboat for our family of 5. We already have a live-aboard slip arranged in Marina Del Rey, California, so we just need to find the boat. The plan is to be moved aboard by the end of the summer; hopefully the timing will work with selling our house. I think we'll live aboard for a year to 18 months while I keep working (I'll be working in downtown Los Angeles and DH will upgrade the boat while staying home with the kids) and we learn to sail the new boat. After that, we're taking off. The kids are 2, 5, and 8, and they're ready to go.

Our goal is to live lightly and frugally, and prepare for a post-oil future. That means being able to maneuver the boat without an engine, as well as not have engine dependent systems (refrigeration, water maker, etc.).

We're pretty excited about divesting ourselves of "stuff" and making our lives about experiences rather than things.


----------



## LeoneLover13

I'm so excited to find this!!







:

A quick background....
DH is Navy and we just moved to Guam 6 months ago with our baby girl, now 11 months. He tried to talk me into moving on a boat a few years ago when we were first together and I was not interested







but now...I am SO excited by the idea! I wish we would have done it earlier, but now we are trying to figure out the funds for our dream.

We essentially plan to buy a boat, fix it up and move aboard whilst on our 3-4 year tour here in Guam.
We elected not to tell anyone about our plan yet (except our new close friends here) for obviously reasons i'm sure. I figure i'll call my Mom one day and just tell her we moved on a boat and plan to sail back to the mainland...







....









boatbaby- HI!!! I feel like I am meeting a celebrity!








My husband found your incredible blog last week and was reading it for 3 days straight, told me about it and since then we have both been inspired to really get started on our dream together.









I'm sure I have 4000 questions (and once DH finds out he will too!) but i'll start with...

1. How big is too big? DH says past 40' would be too much for just the two of us to handle.
2. Is a Cat or a monohull more spacious at the same length? We have been debating this. I think I would prefer a cat (just based off your blog boatbaby!) because of space, but DH says they are harder to sail and WAY more expensive.?
3. We are considering buying a boat that needs fixing up so we can customize to our needs/wants. Smart or crazy?








4. I am most concerned about not having the following: a shower/bath, internet (I work online) and a washer (I really enjoy doing laundry and I'm cloth diapering so I use it ten times a day right now). How do you deal?
5. Are there any Military Mama's living aboard? How does the Military deal with your living situation?

I'll have more q's don't worry







but i'm so happy to be here!


----------



## iris777888

Hello there! We've been strongly considering living aboard too, so I'm interested to see the answers and will eventually have more questions as well. It seems like all the families I'm reading about seem to live in Cats.

BTW boatbaby, congrats on the great article!


----------



## HiBethany

Hi all,

We're still in the 'dreaming' phase, but will make the liveaboard cruising life our reality in a few years. Right now dh is making the money and I'm doing the research. We're living in England temporarily and moving back to Marina del Rey CA in March 2010. We're adopting and hope to have a wee one home shortly thereafter. I recognize a few of you on here via your sail/kid blogs! I blog at http://lifeonplanetearth.wordpress.com/. If any of you are passing by Marina del Rey, *please* do get in touch. I'd love to have you around for tea or dinner and hear more about your exotic lifestyle!


----------



## MamaPhilly

Hi all!

This is exciting to see an MDC thread on this! My DH and I can't WAIT to start sailing. We have two boys (almost three and just turned one) and are hoping to get #3 started soon. We wanted a larger family AND to be able to sail, so we decided to go for small spacing.

Here's our 5(or maybe 7) year plan---which we've already started. First, we bought a house in a great neighborhood, and have been doing a lot of fixing up ourselves. We live in Philadelphia. We are saving everything we can, including any bonus DH makes. I teach childbirth classes and we save that money too. Once the kids are all in school, probably pre-K, I will go back to teaching (I have a Master's degree)---all that money will be saved.

We should be able to pay off our house entirely, and then buy a boat (this is why it may be a 7 year plan, not 5). We may buy the boat first though, we'll see.

THEN we can RENT our house out---and make close to $2000 a month, which would allow us to sail---FOREVER!

I got this idea from Embarrassment of Mangoes

We'll see how this all works. My DH a former Navy submarine guy and is in the energy business, so there's a slight chance he could consult from the sea, but most likely, we're going to need to find a way to fund this without work.

I will start practicing my balloon animals though. Maybe we MDC mom's can corner the market?


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeoneLover13* 
boatbaby- HI!!! I feel like I am meeting a celebrity!








My husband found your incredible blog last week and was reading it for 3 days straight, told me about it and since then we have both been inspired to really get started on our dream together.









I'm sure I have 4000 questions (and once DH finds out he will too!) but i'll start with...

1. How big is too big? DH says past 40' would be too much for just the two of us to handle.
2. Is a Cat or a monohull more spacious at the same length? We have been debating this. I think I would prefer a cat (just based off your blog boatbaby!) because of space, but DH says they are harder to sail and WAY more expensive.?
3. We are considering buying a boat that needs fixing up so we can customize to our needs/wants. Smart or crazy?








4. I am most concerned about not having the following: a shower/bath, internet (I work online) and a washer (I really enjoy doing laundry and I'm cloth diapering so I use it ten times a day right now). How do you deal?
5. Are there any Military Mama's living aboard? How does the Military deal with your living situation?

I'll have more q's don't worry







but i'm so happy to be here!









Hi LeoneLover! Cats are great, but monos make a lot of sense too. We happen to get our cat for a steal considering the size. Dumb luck on our part. Getting a monohull that you can pay for free & clear is a smart move. But if you plan to live aboard and work and can manage a small mortgage then having the space of a cat is nice.

Your husband is right (sorry to say!) Past 40 feet isn't unmanageable, but if we didn't have a kid or weren't living aboard in a 4-season climate before casting off again, we wouldn't have gone more than 40 feet. Our first boat was an old PDQ36 that was perfection in almost every way. We went bigger when I got pregnant. Looking back, there are some 40-foot cats that would have done just as nicely as this big mama at 44-feet.

Your husband is wrong in that they are harder to sail. No way. Much easier in every way. I have done both extensively. You and your husband NEED to charter or take lessons or bum rides on both to see what suits you. There's no perfect boat. It's just what works for you.

Buying a new boat is never a guarantee that everything will be right. But a fixer upper can be a nightmare too unless you are VERY HANDY and have the time and patience to tackle it. A boat that's had one or two owners who have worked out the kinks is great, especially if the owner is willing to go over the boat with you after purchase. But being pre-owned it will need upgrading in every major system, so there's your chance to make it how you want it.

If you are living aboard -- the marina will have laundry facilities. It's a pain to walk over load after load, but you manage. All cruising boat will have some set up for you to bathe. usually a shower. We are lucky with 2 bath tubs, very unusual. They are wee tubs for kids, we stand in them to shower. we only use the tubs when we have free & clear access to fresh water. So we have a "bath season".









Thanks for the kind words and feel free to email me with any questions. No question is too silly. I don't check here to often, so send me a PM and I can send you my email address.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iris777888* 
It seems like all the families I'm reading about seem to live in Cats.

BTW boatbaby, congrats on the great article!









Thanks for the congrats on the article!







We're pretty excited over here. Cats are catching on. But I wouldn't discount monos either. Depends on your budget, long term plans, and short term living ideas.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HiBethany* 
Hi all,

I'd love to have you around for tea or dinner and hear more about your exotic lifestyle!

Hi Bethany! I'll be right over









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oliversmommy* 
Hi all!

This is exciting to see an MDC thread on this! My DH and I can't WAIT to start sailing.
I will start practicing my balloon animals though. Maybe we MDC mom's can corner the market?

When you say start sailing , do you mean as a lifestyle or learning? Definitely get out and sail as much as you can on various boats before you think about buying anything. And once you buy a boat, live on it for AT LEAST one full year before you cast off and cruise. There's a steep learning curve.

But yes, balloon animals are in our future!

If anyone plans to come out to the Annapolis Boat Show, drop me a line and we can get together. Cheers!


----------



## MamaPhilly

By "start sailing" it would be learning for the kids, but my DH grew up sailing on the water and raced in college. I have less experience but I know I'll pick it up fast. We'll definitely start slow, before hopping in full time!


----------



## searcher

Hey everyone. I am so excited to find this. We live seasonally(summer in Maine) on a Watkins 27 and are refitting (rebuilding might be more accurate) a 40 foot Morgan design. The hope is to cruise for a few years once the boys are a little older. We work on the boat as time and money allow and sail the 27 as much as we can. Unfortunately, our engine is being rebuilt so we are hauled for the winter already. Perhaps I can live vicariously through those of you in other climates.

What fun to find other sailing mamas


----------



## LeoneLover13

How do you know if you are ready to make the move? Or even if you are suited to it? I'm not really even sure what I mean, I'm just sort of nervous and unsure about the whole thing.
When I think about actually being in there and living on a boat after it's all finished and looking perfect, in my mind it looks and feels great and I get excited, but then in the present when we are talking about it and DH starts trying to figure things out I get all flustered and nervous and start backing out. When we bring up things like A/C, showers, internet, laundry and getting rid of our mounds of stuff, is where I start getting nervous. I am so accustomed to those things I am finding it hard to 'want' to let go and figure out how I will do everything without it.
He is frustrated with me because I keep changing my mind and he desperately wants to make the move asap...which still won't be for at least a year...and start the loan process and everything.
How did you feel before? It's such a long process for us because we haven't bought the boat yet, it is in need of at least a years worth of repairs and the longer it takes the more unsure I get. Did you just jump on the boat and were fine, were you nervous before? I would really appreciate some stories on how the process went for everyone.


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeoneLover13* 
How do you know if you are ready to make the move? Or even if you are suited to it? I'm not really even sure what I mean, I'm just sort of nervous and unsure about the whole thing.
When I think about actually being in there and living on a boat after it's all finished and looking perfect, in my mind it looks and feels great and I get excited, but then in the present when we are talking about it and DH starts trying to figure things out I get all flustered and nervous and start backing out. When we bring up things like A/C, showers, internet, laundry and getting rid of our mounds of stuff, is where I start getting nervous. I am so accustomed to those things I am finding it hard to 'want' to let go and figure out how I will do everything without it.
He is frustrated with me because I keep changing my mind and he desperately wants to make the move asap...which still won't be for at least a year...and start the loan process and everything.
How did you feel before? It's such a long process for us because we haven't bought the boat yet, it is in need of at least a years worth of repairs and the longer it takes the more unsure I get. Did you just jump on the boat and were fine, were you nervous before? I would really appreciate some stories on how the process went for everyone.

It's a difficult situation when one part of a couple is gung ho and the other isn't. And it's often a recipe for a bumpy ride. I think you need to find other women or couples who are happily living the life (like me!) and chat with them one on one. Visit boat families in your area. Go on places like cruisersforum.com and chat with folks there. I think seeing that it can be "normal" and comfortable helps people who are hesitant. Feel free to email me and ask questions... I've happily been aboard 11 years and wouldn't trade it for anything.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## onandon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeoneLover13* 
How do you know if you are ready to make the move? Or even if you are suited to it?..... Did you just jump on the boat and were fine, were you nervous before? I would really appreciate some stories on how the process went for everyone.

Our family has been saving and planning for 5 years but we'd only sailed before kids, not with them. We decided to charter for a week between Christmas and New Years to test things out. We needed to see if anyone got violently seasick, or felt too much cabin fever, or if taking care of the kids and the boat were simply too much, or if we still liked sailing after all of these years, and what the kids felt like when they came into a new harbor and met people.....and more of course. We found we had some difficult relationship things we have to work out. I, for example, always question things, and want to know every detail of every plan before it is executed, but my husband is more likely to somehow secretly gather all of the information from the chart/cruising guide/gps and just pull into a harbor find the mooring ball (or slip or anchorage), pull right up to it, stop the boat perfectly, and tie up all single handed while I'm trying to work out the perfect plan. Clearly letting other people take charge is something I need to work on! My dd, 5.5, got her sea legs instantly but didn't become any less defiant on the boat which could have caused her physical harm if we hadn't forced non-negotiation when we told her to do something or sit somewhere. That was very different than at home where we work things out very slowly with her to get her to go along with a plan. Sometimes on a boat you just don't have that time, i.e. she couldn't sit on the bow when we had to tack the jib. My ds , 2, bumped his head a LOT for the first couple of days but figured his way around the boat pretty darn well after that, and he's actually way more sure footed on land since! He's easy going and was completely fine tagging along with our plan. He did however disable the electronics, turn off the refrigerator, waste plenty of water, take apart 6 flash lights at once, blow the air horn, and remove the covers from the engine room. Trouble, that one, but at least he'll be able to fix everything on a boat before his 5th birthday. We found that even though we had a couple of difficult interactions we're still on.

I find myself second guessing at home sometimes, surrounded by my awesome espresso machine, hot showers, and excellent grocery stores. I also feel like I need to run all of the what-ifs by my husband. But when I talk to my friends, and think about boats, and read cruiser blogs, and look at pictures of our recent and past sailing, and tell people that our family is going sailing into the unknown, I'm thrilled, and happy, and feel like I'm sure of my path. My mom looked at our recent sailing pictures and mentioned that I look the happiest I've been in years. A friend on Sunday was asking questions about or trip and stopped me to say she'd never seen such a spark in my eye. I imagine my family out there in the world in October 2012 and know that our home will be wherever we drop the anchor.

So, being that sure, we're putting another offer on another boat. Hopefully this one will accept and we'll be sailing every weekend this summer and thinking about how to sell all of our possessions in the next year or so. Can I bring my 8 quart La Crueset dutch oven with me, it could double as an emergency anchor, right?


----------



## LeoneLover13

Thanks ladies for the replies.

We just returned from a month vacation in Hawaii with relatives and I have a new found passion and excitement about moving aboard!









I told DH if we had a boat right now I would jump aboard yesterday. It's going to be a long process I'm sure though so I think I have to tone down my enthusiasm a little. I am starting to make a list of things I need and want on board, questions I have (I have never been sailing!) from reading Dove by Robin Lee Graham, which I think it what has excited me the most.

DH has been looking at a Farr 38' something for the past few months that needs A LOT of work before it's livable, I don't think it's even currently sailable but he and his sailing friend are convinced it will be perfect, and they have a lot of plans to fix it up, custom build the inside etc. I have no experience so I have to trust them.

When we returned 2 days ago from our vacation I had a realization of how much CRAP we have in our house that we don't use, need or even know is there half the time. How much unused space there is and how bored I am so much of the time. We live on base.
I immediately had a desperate pull to move out, as I seem to get every few years, which is why we've never lived in one place together for longer than a year. I want to get rid of everything and move into a small one bedroom house off-base, close to the water so that we have to do a really deep decluttering of everything we own. I think it will be the only way to start getting rid of stuff, otherwise we're just no motivated because it looks so daunting.

Did everyone here do anything like that? I have to do some major convincing of DH because the last thing he wants to do is move us...again...unless it's directly onto a finished, livable, sailboat.

Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## iris777888

We have been considering a move to a smaller place, prior to our move to the boat, but right now it's not in our definite plans. We own a house, and I think it would be really nice to just sell it whenever we can instead of waiting until we've bought a boat and are ready to go. The hesitation comes from putting our busy almost 3yo into a smaller space any earlier than needed. Right now he rides his bike around indoors! (Yes, we much more room than needed!)

Also, we have not yet told our family members and putting the house for sale needs to come after that has happened. Not to hijack the conversation, but I actually came to the site today to post on this thread about that. For those of you that moved aboard, when did you tell your family of your plans and how did they react?? We live within a few hours drive of all grandparents, aunts and uncles right now, way up in the Midwest. I think the announcement will really upset MIL in particular. She and our son are very close. In fact, that relationship is one of the things I worry most about with our decision. Instead of seeing each other every week, it would probably drop to a couple times a year.







I think DS will be OK with it since he'll be off on an adventure. MIL and FIL moved here in part to be closer to us and MIL often jokes that she will move in with us after FIL is gone. I told DH we can tell her she is welcome to join us on the boat, or we'll help move her closer to the coast somewhere, but that doesn't help in the short term. I know lots of people move away from their families, but it just seems somewhat cruel...


----------



## piratemonkey

So glad to have found this board! My boyfriend and I currently live on a Catalina 27 in San Diego. Right now I'm about 14 weeks pregnant with my first child! Not so sure about having a newborn on a boat (especially as it's my first!) so we're going to find a place in Mexico to live in as homebase and keep our boat moored at the marina as a getaway place. We will eventually want to move back onto the boat though. Was wondering what people found was a good age for kids to start living on a boat? We'll be able to do a trial run as we'll have two places for a while before we go to fully living on the boat with a young one. I'm already missing not being on a boat and we havent even moved yet! I look forward to meeting you all!

Beth


----------



## onandon

I noticed that there are even more mamas on this thread now. I'm so excited I want to shout out to the world that we're on the verge of being a boat family. We have an accepted offer on a beautiful (aka life of varnishing) Union Polaris 36







. We'll head down to San Diego on March 6th or 7th for the sea trial and surveys. I feel like the last several years of dreaming and planning and saving are just coming together and it's so exciting and settling all at the same time. We'll start selling stuff we really don't need anyway immediately and work down towards a couple car loads to move aboard in maybe 6 months or so.


----------



## LeoneLover13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onandon* 
I noticed that there are even more mamas on this thread now. I'm so excited I want to shout out to the world that we're on the verge of being a boat family. We have an accepted offer on a beautiful (aka life of varnishing) Union Polaris 36







. We'll head down to San Diego on March 6th or 7th for the sea trial and surveys. I feel like the last several years of dreaming and planning and saving are just coming together and it's so exciting and settling all at the same time. We'll start selling stuff we really don't need anyway immediately and work down towards a couple car loads to move aboard in maybe 6 months or so.









That is SO exciting!! Congratulations! I would love to be at that point but we are just starting our journey so I have to curb my enthusiasm! There are not that many boats to choose from here in Guam but we are thinking about either a rent to own option on a boat that needs some work...ie: it has mildew etc. but it's really expensive and we won't be able to custom design anything like we wanted to. Or, we have been offered a small sailboat for free that is not livable but would get us out on the water and me starting to learn, and then we keep pursuing a racing boat (sorry, I don't know ANY sailing terms or specifics!) that is gutted and spend the next however many years getting it to where we want it.
I can't remember if there has been a thread with pictures of everyone's boats in here but I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to see everyone's live aboards!


----------



## iris777888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onandon* 
I noticed that there are even more mamas on this thread now. I'm so excited I want to shout out to the world that we're on the verge of being a boat family. We have an accepted offer on a beautiful (aka life of varnishing) Union Polaris 36







. We'll head down to San Diego on March 6th or 7th for the sea trial and surveys

How exciting for you!!!







Congratulations!


----------



## fresh_veggie

Ever since this world of possibilities was opened to me, I've dreamed of living aboard and raising our family on a boat. DH and I are still in college with no kids, but graduating soon with so many ideas. We're both dead set on getting a boat within the next 7 or so years, and I feel like we're in a good place as we haven't accumulated a lot of stuff that we'd have to get rid of.

This just seems like the ultimate life for me - since I've lived in Utah, I realize how much of a beach and water girl I am (having had to live through snow!!!! I love the mountains, don't get me wrong, but I just always feel trapped and landlocked). I'm from the gulf coast in Texas, and DH is from south Florida. We both want a minimalist life with few but nice possessions, and want to travel the world. DH is planning on having a mobile income, as am I. We'd probably sail for 7-8 months out of the year and then have a home marina or whatever.

How much is it to dock at a marina for a few months? Just curious.

Neither of us have ever been sailing, though! We're a stone's throw from the Great Salt Lake, and I hear they have a pretty big sailing scene. We're really hoping to check that out this summer, get to know some people who sail. I was looking into getting something small like a Sunfish, used, so we could learn a few basics even, but that's unlikely.

This really just seems like the ultimate life. *sigh*


----------



## simple living mama

Hi. I also made up my mind that I was going to sail someday when I read that book The Dove. It was right out of high school and I instantly put up signs at our local yacht clubs that I was available to be part of a crew. After saying no to a few dirty old man types I found a great opportunity with a doctor, daughter, and friend (experienced sailor) both fairly close to my age. They were going to Hawaii and needed a hand. I was so in!

I worked on boats but never sailed. So I was taught the ropes and we took off one night from LA Harbor. What a blast!

There is a great blog that I have been following, if it hasn't already been mentioned here, about Jessica Watson. She the Aussie girl that is going for the title of youngest person to sail around the world ,16 years old. She's freaking remarkable! http://youngestround.blogspot.com/


----------



## LeoneLover13

simple living mama-- I just read Dove for the first time last month, hubby got it me for Xmas hoping it would nudge me in the right direction  It TOTALLY worked, HAHA! I am 'all aboard' now!

Just a few days ago my husband met a French couple out in the harbor here in Guam who just had their 50ft monohull built in Tahiti and came here on their way to Japan. My husband is from the same area in France they are and so they immediately hit it off, long story short, they invited us aboard for dinner one night and drinks last night and their boat is just GORGEOUS..it's just..beautiful..I haven't been on many sailboats before (maybe 5?!) but this is a new apartment that sails. It has everything I would want (and requested from hubby!) and need and then some. They are retired and have had quite a few boats before so this is their perfect boat, and it really is perfect, I have no idea how much it cost but I am guessing not cheap.
Here is a link to their site, it's just a photo site (in French) but one of the albums 'Kauana' shows the boat. Enjoy! I did!
http://kauana.fr/picsengine/#page=albums

Things I now want for the boat:
-Solar panels- this is MUST have for us, it always has been but now even more seeing how much and how well they are used. 80% of their electricity uses solar, their hot water comes from solar..etc.
- Water purifier- I told DH I wanted one of these but he said he wasn't sure about it. The one they have uses hardly any room and converts the sea water to fresh water almost everyday..that's fresher than fresh water!!

However, they are an older couple and do not have everything fixed out for a baby/child...what would you ladies suggest is really important on a live aboard when you have a child/baby? We are likely to be custom building our boat so any suggestion is legit!


----------



## boatbaby

LeoneLover - that is one heck of a beautiful boat you got invited to dinner on! Nice!
As for must haves for kids (or for anyone) so much depends on YOU. Your budget, your comfort level, and of course what you intend to do with the boat short and long term. There is no perfect boat, just the perfect one for you.

We raised our son aboard from birth and now we have a second on the way, and there wasn't any particular gadget or must have for the boat other than having ample open floor space for the bub to crawl around inside and the kids to play inside on the cold and rainy days.

And an overall low maintenance boat that the kids can scuff without anyone freaking out. The boat you dined on have LOADS of lovely woodwork, now think (a) who is going to take care of that wood, sanding and varnishing each year or so and (b) what happens when the kids color, paint, chip, scratch, play ball against, climb, pee on, etc that wood. Yeah, no thanks. Look for low maintenance interiors that can be easily cleaned and repaired.

You may want to check out cruisersforum.com in general and their kids section in particular for more insights from other familes who are on board.

Have fun boat dreaming!


----------



## simple living mama

Yay LeoneLover13, good to hear you enjoyed the book. Yes their boat is very beautiful. Those pictures of their travels and family were fun to look at and has made me think that it's time to come up with a plan to get my kids out seeing the world more. Such a big place and so many great people to meet. Thanks for posting.

Has anyone checked out Jessica Watson's post being the youngest person to sail solo around the world? Im just so impressed with her. Her site has moved to this address now. http://www.jessicawatson.com.au/


----------



## LeoneLover13

boatbaby- Congratulations! I didn't know you were expecting! We check your blog frequently, it's my first bookmark 
I agree that boat is gorgeous, but it's not equipped or built for kids, obviously.
I have thought about the floor space and outdoor area (not sure what that is called!) being important areas where there should be space for them to sprawl out and play/crawl/draw/build etc. and also able to be closed so no one can fall off the side whilst playing on the deck.
Mu husband has been learning to fiberglass recently and would like to glass the whole interior with just nice embellishments of wood throughout, because as you said there is a lot of maintenance involved and lots of fancy wood is not very baby friendly.
I will definitely check out that site, I think I have browsed it before but I will search out the kids forum, thanks!

simple living mama- I have checked out her site, I heard about her on the news a few weeks ago and thought she was amazing to be accomplishing something so great like that! I wish I had the balls at 16? to sail the world alone! The stories, skills, fun and growth she will get out of that experience is awesome!
It just pushes me even more to want to get out with our daughter and explore the world together...mmm...dreaming :-D


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeoneLover13* 
boatbaby- Congratulations! I didn't know you were expecting! We check your blog frequently, it's my first bookmark 

Thank you LeoneLover!







I haven't really come clean on the blog. Still waiting for the right timing and until I am a little further along I guess (just at 12-13 weeks now) and until I feel better. Blah. I was never this tired and sick with my first.


----------



## unlegal

Hey everyone! I posted here ages back, and finally am excited to say that we spent our first night aboard our new boat last night!! We bought a Newport 30, and so far it's working out great. I love our spot at the marina, and being in a bigger city. Lots of transitions.

The wifi isn't set up to work on the boat yet (it works in the parking lot, though!), so I'll update more later once I can get on regularly









Oh, and boatbaby, just wanted to say thank you, because one of your posts here on MDC is the reason we are living aboard









ETA: Oh, and our living aboard blog is: afamilyaboard.wordpress.com

There's not much there yet, but soon!


----------



## onandon

I'll post my update since everything has changed....Our deal on the ocean Polaris fell through after we had a terrible boat falling apart test sail. A few weeks ago we got to the top of a liveaboard waitlist that we've been on for ten years! And today we had an awesome test sail on a CAL 43! Tomorrow we'll haul and survey. I'm crossing my fingers that there are no surprises while I day dream about boat names. We're so close!


----------



## boatbaby

unlegal - Yay! Congratulations!! It'll be so fun keeping up with your new life abaord via your blog, thanks for the link! What part of the country are you in? It seems like all the cool liveaboard families are on the west coast. We need some fresh blood out east









onandon - sorry your deal fell through. I guess that boat wasn't meant to be. A Cal43 sounds fabulous! Keep is posted as well.

And boat names... this is harder than baby names for our family. Our current boat came with the name Majestic. Which is fine, but so not us. We just can NOT agree on a new name. So she remains Majestic for now. Our former boat came with a corny name and we changed it to Neshamah - which is a Hebrew word meaning breath, soul, inspiration, wind. Lovely meaning, but as we cruised NOBODY could pronounce it and would either call us on the radio by saying "hey catamaran" or calling our dog's name if they knew us.


----------



## unlegal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
unlegal - Yay! Congratulations!! It'll be so fun keeping up with your new life abaord via your blog, thanks for the link! What part of the country are you in? It seems like all the cool liveaboard families are on the west coast. We need some fresh blood out east









And boat names... this is harder than baby names for our family. Our current boat came with the name Majestic. Which is fine, but so not us.

Thanks!! I can't wait until our WiFi is set up later this week.

We are in Portland, so yeah, west coast. You're right, though, I hardly come across very many families sailing on the east coast online. But I am new, so I'm sure now that it's 'real', I'll be getting more into the boating world.

Our boat's name is Sue Ann - definitely changing it when we can think of a good one.


----------



## onandon

We had an excellent test sail and a good survey (no major surprises). The CAL 43 is a go! It sailed like a dream. It's 40 years old but has a new rig, new sails, lots of spares, and an engine with only 417 hours. It's a much bigger boat than we thought we'd be on but I think we can get used to it! We have a zillion things to do to get the boat from Seattle to San Francisco. I think we're going to take it overland. Time for me to start craigslisting and get a yard sale together. Oh boy!

boatbaby- I just said that same exact thing that kid names are easier than boat names. The boat we're buying is Mimi but the name has changed with each owner and it will again. We have Convivia in mind but haven't settled. Since we need to do the paperwork for documentation we need to name it right away or pay twice I guess.

unlegal- thanks for putting your blog up too. I always check zachaboard for new ones and I noticed it was there too.

My husband's blog is www.forgeover.com. It's a mix of topics but I think it'll have a lot more sailing and liveaboard content soon. He's been trying to convince me to be a blogger but it hasn't happened yet (though I have a secret domain name and 30 post ideas).

You all might also be interested in a new forum for boat people that Charlotte and Eric from s/v RebelHeart started recently www.thekeel.com.


----------



## unlegal

onandon - Thanks! I will check out those links. And you should totally blog. Don't worry about it being perfect; just add as you go. I have like, 6 blogs going. Haha. Ideally, I should probably just put them all together, but it would seem like such a mish mash (our live aboard family blog, unschooling blog, my doula blog, personal journal on Livejournal, stuff to do and see in Oregon (more like a reference than a blog), and my paranormal group's blog. LOL.) So, you see how it wouldn't all work together?


----------



## onandon

The boat is ours today! Yippee!














We signed the final papers and handed over our life's savings. My husband has a plane ticket to go up and de-rig it for the trip home. We'll splash it on May 11th and move aboard within a month after that.

I've got to say it takes a whole lot more than money to make this happen. My husband has been on the phone for weeks trying to work this out. He's talked to boat yards, surveyors, brokers, the seller, the title folks, the coast guard doc folks, the bank (we are taking a bit of a loan), the bottom painters, the riggers, the truckers, the other riggers, the marina, the insurance people and so on. We'll be so happy to be sitting on the boat in a couple weeks enjoying the sunset over the Golden Gate Bridge. Ten years ago we put our names on the waiting list in that marina and we'll finally be in!

The dream has been alive for many years but I really super-appreciate boatbaby for her encouragement and beautiful blog about boat life with a child over the past almost 6 years. My daughter is just a day younger than Zach!

Unlegal-I totally want to know the dirt about the trouble two year olds cause on the boat. I'm loving seeing the pictures of your happy family on board too. I can't wait to get our first day pictures posted!


----------



## unlegal

Congratulations!!!

Can't wait to see your pictures, too!

Funny, our kids are almost the same ages: Ciara was born 5/04 and Oliver was born 4/07!

They really haven't caused much trouble at all, surprisingly. Just fighting a little more than usual, which is to be expected since they're in closer quarters.

Are you Bethany, by the way?


----------



## onandon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unlegal* 
Are you Bethany, by the way?

Nope, I'm Victoria and dh is Tucker.


----------



## unlegal

Ah, got it










Your husband just messaged me, too!


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onandon* 
The boat is ours today! Yippee!














We signed the final papers and handed over our life's savings. My husband has a plane ticket to go up and de-rig it for the trip home. We'll splash it on May 11th and move aboard within a month after that.

I've got to say it takes a whole lot more than money to make this happen. My husband has been on the phone for weeks trying to work this out. He's talked to boat yards, surveyors, brokers, the seller, the title folks, the coast guard doc folks, the bank (we are taking a bit of a loan), the bottom painters, the riggers, the truckers, the other riggers, the marina, the insurance people and so on. We'll be so happy to be sitting on the boat in a couple weeks enjoying the sunset over the Golden Gate Bridge. Ten years ago we put our names on the waiting list in that marina and we'll finally be in!

The dream has been alive for many years but I really super-appreciate boatbaby for her encouragement and beautiful blog about boat life with a child over the past almost 6 years. My daughter is just a day younger than Zach!

Unlegal-I totally want to know the dirt about the trouble two year olds cause on the boat. I'm loving seeing the pictures of your happy family on board too. I can't wait to get our first day pictures posted!

Onandon - that is so exciting! I was reading your post to my husband and he said "Oh no! I hope your blog isn't causing people to throw themselves in the ocean. Nice work honey." He was teasing.








How cool that our kids have close birthdays... those crazy Gemini kids! Be sure to keep us posted and I'll keep a look out on the blog for updates as well.


----------



## onandon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
Onandon - that is so exciting! I was reading your post to my husband and he said "Oh no! I hope your blog isn't causing people to throw themselves in the ocean. Nice work honey." He was teasing.









I _did_ print out the checklist for a test sail that he posted to the yahoo sailing with kids group and brought it with me for the test sail. I think we have several hours of questions and answers with the previous owner on video now. You can reassure your dh that we've had our name on the liveaboard waitlist at our marina since 2000, long before boatbaby came along.









After a long drive up to Washington, some gale force winds, some days in the boat yard, an awesome visit with unlegal in Oregon, a few days of driving back, another several days in the boat yard, fresh bottom paint, and re-stepping the mast, we finally got to sail our boat over to our marina and tuck it into our slip. We're so happy to be boat people again!


----------



## LeoneLover13

Congratulations everyone achieving your dreams!

Just to remind everyone, we are based in Guam currently.

We have been trying to figure out the best way of us going about living aboard, and finally we have decided on a test-run. We have paid for a CAL 34 to sail over here from a neighboring island that we are going to live on for 2 weeks starting mid-July. At that point we will likely rent it out for the duration of our stay in Guam (we have one to two years left), save as much money as possible and then head to California (back home to San Diego maybe?) and maybe buy our first boat, rent to own, live in our house there and save more money..who knows.

I have many concerns for living aboard here in Guam, a few are that there is little to no community for it, the marina accomodations aren't great. The boat we are 'renting' doesn't have a shower, we can't use the head in the marina, there is no A/C which is a MUST in Guam, it's pretty scary getting on and off the boat via a 'brow' especially with my 2yr old. There are a lot more, but I'll try not to freak out for now.









Any advice for our 'vacation' this month?! I wish we lived in the States, I would be so much more comfortable if we were living around a close community of live-aboards I could learn from!


----------



## accountclosed3

ok, i got a squirrel in my brain.









4 years ago, i met a family afloat. it was amazing. i loved their boat, and we went sailing once. it was something special. my dear friend was raised on that boat, and now her parents are retiring to land (in the next 5 yrs or so). my friend will inherit the boat, but doesn't know if that's where she wants to be.

we live in a harbor city, and learned that you can have live-aboard slips. it would be close to work. we discussed the possibility of rent-to-own or just maintaining the boat while she decides what she wants to do by living aboard (paying marina fees, etc).

she also said that all of the family will help us learn to sail, maintain the boat, etc, as it is important to them (even if they do decide to sell it to us).

now, here is what is strange: i actually like the idea.

i'd never thought of it before. i mean, i'd seen boat baby talk about it a it on the waldorf board, and i thought about it a bit when someone mentioned he was 'renting' a boat to live in while the owners were away for $50/mo. but i never really put a lot of thought into it.

other than boat baby's blog, how do i even begin to think about this?


----------



## andonand

Sounds like you've already begun. I think a huge part of determining whether you might be a boat person is whether you even consider being a boat person. This lifestyle is so far outside the norm that you would have to have some natural affinity for it to even let it cross your filters.

For some of us the yen is so strong that there is just no sense in trying to disuade us. Sounds like you may not quite be in that category, so you might start thinking about some of the downsides to living aboard and then ask us about them.

I also highly recommend checking out thekeel.com. Its a forum for liveaboards and cruisers. The most active participants right now are all living aboard with children. We are all friendly and knowledgable and totally willing to corrupt-er, encourage-you. I can tell you that the time that I've spend as a liveaboard have been some of the best of my life.


----------



## pickleeater

My husband and I have been living aboard our boat for 4 years now and we're expecting a little one in March. Glad to see that this thread is still alive! We've been following lots of boat mama blogs for a couple of years now, so I know the basic ''essentials'', but many people have much larger boats than ours, so I'm always keeping an eye out for others so that we can make life aboard as comfy as possible for the little one!


----------



## unlegal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pickleeater* 
My husband and I have been living aboard our boat for 4 years now and we're expecting a little one in March. Glad to see that this thread is still alive! We've been following lots of boat mama blogs for a couple of years now, so I know the basic ''essentials'', but many people have much larger boats than ours, so I'm always keeping an eye out for others so that we can make life aboard as comfy as possible for the little one!

What size boat are you guys on? We are on a 30' with our two kids. My blog is at: afamilyaboard.wordpress.com

Though, I really haven't written much yet









Everyone seems surprised that we are in a 30', but it totally works for us.


----------



## pickleeater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unlegal* 
What size boat are you guys on? We are on a 30' with our two kids.

Everyone seems surprised that we are in a 30', but it totally works for us.


We are on a 35' with our dog and cat. Our boat is a little small for all of us (and baby-to-be) with the 10' beam and my husband's 6'2'' stature (he can't really stand up completely straight - poor guy), but we make it work! We look at larger boats here and there, so maybe one of these days we'll get on something bigger.

Oh, and I should correct myself - all of the _blogs_ I find are of people who live on larger boats - I know that there are LOTS of families living aboard on much smaller boats than our own, but I've found far fewer blogs from those families than the larger boats.

Also, I have to say - it seems that regardless the size of boat, all the boat mamas are using the same innovations to make babies/kids living aboard as comfy as possible. It's always been a pleasure to read about these families on their boats and see how utterly happy they are. We can't wait to raise children aboard!

Thanks for the blog - now I have something new to read!


----------



## notwonamesalike

DH and I decided to put our house on the market this upcoming spring (2011), and are making plans to buy a boat.

So many things to consider. Going from 2000 square feet, selling all our things, finding a marina that allows a small dog (do they exist?)

Anyhow...just jumping in....will be checking back later.


----------

